# Exercise before breakfast.



## Daniel_0101 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

It's been about 2 weeks since my diabetes diagnosis (not sure what type as doctors keep alternating, however I believe it's type 2). 

Prior to my diagnosis, I would occasionally go to the gym once I woke up, I'd either have a banana or an energy bar before I went, then once I got back from the gym, I would have breakfast.

I'm aware now, that does not seem viable due to the risk of hypo (as far as i know).

Would it be safer to go after breakfast?

As I am writing this I think it would probably be safer for me to go after breakfast as when I go on my walks before lunch, my blood sugar is usually around 4.6 or lower upon return.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jul 26, 2021)

I wouldn't exercise on an empty stomach personaly depending on what exercise I was doing just because the risk of hypo, but you're also at risk of hypo.

I would say it be safer now to go after breakfast.


----------



## helli (Jul 26, 2021)

@Daniel_0101, the answer depends on how you are treating your diabetes. If you are being treated as type 2, I assume you are not injecting insulin so your risk of hypo is low regardless when you exercise.
Personally, as Type 1 injecting insulin, I find exercise before breakfast easier as the risk of hypo is reduced for two reasons
- dawn phenomenon causes my levels to rise and the exercise can negate this.
- the risk if hypo is greater when I have insulin on board from my last meal. For this reason, i try not to exercise for 2 to 4 hours after eating.(and injecting).

Exercise on an empty stomach does not cause hypos.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes I’ve also heard various T1 exercise specialists suggest that before breakfast was a really good time for exercise.

I think there is a line of thinking that it aids weight loss to exercise before breakfast too, as more fat is likely to be burned to fuel the activity.


----------



## Mee Crow Wah Vey (Jul 26, 2021)

I agree with Everyday.  I read an article on suggesting your body will get it's fuel from the fat stored.
I'm Type 2 on tablets and insulin and when I was going to the gym I'd take a banana and energy tablets and I would test when I got there and half an hour in.


----------



## Daniel_0101 (Jul 26, 2021)

MrDaibetes said:


> I wouldn't exercise on an empty stomach personaly depending on what exercise I was doing just because the risk of hypo, but you're also at risk of hypo.
> 
> I would say it be safer now to go after breakfast.


I was thinking the same thing, thanks.


----------



## Daniel_0101 (Jul 26, 2021)

helli said:


> @Daniel_0101, the answer depends on how you are treating your diabetes. If you are being treated as type 2, I assume you are not injecting insulin so your risk of hypo is low regardless when you exercise.
> Personally, as Type 1 injecting insulin, I find exercise before breakfast easier as the risk of hypo is reduced for two reasons
> - dawn phenomenon causes my levels to rise and the exercise can negate this.
> - the risk if hypo is greater when I have insulin on board from my last meal. For this reason, i try not to exercise for 2 to 4 hours after eating.(and injecting).
> ...


I did not know that, thanks.

I have been prescribed insulin as well as tablets to take, however I do not always take my insulin as my blood sugar is usually quite low due to the increased amount of exercise I have been doing.


----------



## Daniel_0101 (Jul 26, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Yes I’ve also heard various T1 exercise specialists suggest that before breakfast was a really good time for exercise.
> 
> I think there is a line of thinking that it aids weight loss to exercise before breakfast too, as more fat is likely to be burned to fuel the activity.


Yeah, that is why I was hoping to continue exercising on an empty or relatively empty stomach, however I was just conscious of the risks now, thanks.


----------



## Daniel_0101 (Jul 26, 2021)

Mee Crow Wah Vey said:


> I agree with Everyday.  I read an article on suggesting your body will get it's fuel from the fat stored.
> I'm Type 2 on tablets and insulin and when I was going to the gym I'd take a banana and energy tablets and I would test when I got there and half an hour in.


I may try that and see how I get on as I really want to start going to the gym again, thanks.


----------



## Mee Crow Wah Vey (Jul 27, 2021)

Enjoy!


----------

